
Too Many People Dare Call It Conspiracy - lainon
https://slatestarcodex.com/2019/01/14/too-many-people-dare-call-it-conspiracy/
======
jstewartmobile
My conspiracy theories are " _reasonable hypotheses_ ," yours are "
_deranged_." Better luck next time!

